# couple newbie questions :)



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Im not any more advanced than you but lots of people are looking and no one is responding so i'll give my opinion...

First - posting these questions in either general snowboard chat or in the board section might get more reply's from the experts.

I've read on here that there are people who ride regular on their skateboard and goofy on the snowboard and vice versa so its possible. Maybe its the your stance width (not wide enough or too wide) or the angles of your bindings that is bothering you.

with a 14 size shoe you will need a wide board. So you need to find a wide board that fits your weight. The boards will come with a range - for example i'm 135lbs and the board i bought had a 147 that suited 110-135 and a 151 that suited 125-140 (or something like that) so i picked the shorter of the 2 boards that i fit into the wight range for because a shorter board is supposed to be easier to control. 

As for boots and binding - there are different levels of stiffness and the more flexable they are the more they geared towards beginners. You need to try on a bunch of boots and find ones that fit the best - there is a great sticky about that in the equipment section. Once you have your boots you need to buy your board and bindings around them - seeing as they will be a large size you need to make sure your board is wide enough and fits your weight range then you need to make sure your bindngs are the right size for your boots and have the right hole pattern for mounting(although i think most bindings now come ready to mount on almost any board).

I hope i helped answer the questions - but if not i appologize. Hopefully someone with experience will chime in soon :thumbsup:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

^Sara summed it up pretty well^
As far as your stance goes you need to take a screwdriver with you and move your stance around after every run so you can get a feel for what works and what doesnt. I started off with +18 front -3 back stance but after a few days i found it better to go more of a duck stance and I am now at +18 front -15 back. Having a bigger angle on your bindings will help you with toe and heel drag too. You will want a board from around 159 or larger in wide, you are tall but relatively light so you dont need to go too big but you definately need a wide with hoofs like that lol.
Boots and bindings are very personal, you will need to spend a fair amount of time getting your boots to fit correctly and then get some xl bindings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for the help you two tons of great info. i feel a little bit better. wish me luck.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah, those two are on the money for the most part. key thing.... wide board! you need it. i've got size 12's and even then, i have my angles set at super duck to prevent any toe/heel drag. (duck is angling the bindings outwards... so like this ( \ / ) ohhh! fancy! i drew a snowboard!

also, the longer the board, usually the wider its midsection will be. you will find it tough because a huge board (ie. 167) would fit your boots better and wouldn't be INSANELY too big for your size... but i strongly suggest keeping it to the 160 range. i'm a big fan of the arbor roundhouse. wide... stylish... handles well all over the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

May I add my 2 cents in here..

You certainly need a wide board. No doubt about it

Also, the flexier the set up the more forgiving the board will be and you wont be so apt to catch as many edges. I am not really familiar with wide boards so I dont really want to suggest any. But definitely make sure its a bit of a flexier board.


And then the boots- Personally I like them a little bit on the stiffer side. I feel like there is more response.


----------

